# owners name on camera info



## scottishlady (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone know how to input your name into the eos 1D3 so that when photos are downloaded into DPP, your name appears as owner when looking at the camera 'info' I can't see how to do it anywhere in the manual.


----------



## danjwark (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure how to do it in camera. I do it on import but I use Aperture where it is very easy to add.


----------



## scottishlady (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks danjwark - I use DPP - I guess you must be a mac user then


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 6, 2012)

You can enter that using EOS Utility (with the camera connected).


----------



## scottishlady (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks - will look that one up - I don't usually have the camera connected that way - how does it work?


----------



## hoghavemercy (Jun 6, 2012)

same thing as doing DPP, camera is connected to pc with the cable(USB) ??? then open EOS Utility.........


----------



## pwp (Jun 6, 2012)

scottishlady said:


> thanks - will look that one up - I don't usually have the camera connected that way - how does it work?



As Dr Neuro said, it's a simple matter with EOS Utility software. If you have not installed it from the disc that shipped with your camera, install it, connect your camera to your PC with the USB cable that shipped with your camera, open EOS Utility and I think it's there under Tools. Just look around, it's an easy find.

PW


----------



## Rockets95 (Jun 7, 2012)

hoghavemercy said:


> same thing as doing DPP, camera is connected to pc with the cable(USB) ??? then open EOS Utility.........



You can also use the EOS Utility to add a custom menu putting your most used features all in one spot (the green menu).


----------

